

Ask HN: What upcoming conferences are you attending? - kingnothing

I just found out about the strange loop, which looks like an amazing conference, but it's sold out. There are some upcoming Ruby and Rails conferences that are possibilities, but I'm more interested in attending conferences that cover topics I don't work with on a day to day basis.<p>With that said, what upcoming conferences or training sessions are you excited about?
======
msluyter
Lone Star Ruby Conf. Hopefully PyConf 2012.

The only conference I've previously attended is No Fluff Just Stuff (Java
focus) and it'll be interesting to see how these compare.

------
ig1
There's a YC startup that does just this for you:

<http://lanyrd.com>

~~~
kingnothing
Lanyrd is good, and I use it, but it certainly doesn't beat talking with a
group of like-minded people about common interests.

------
katieben
WordCamp SF, this weekend

------
kayman
Going to pycon-au

